# Seven lakes state park hunting?



## Indish (Oct 22, 2013)

Let me start by saying I typically hunt in northeast lower Michigan but have recently tried to find some spots a little closer to home (oxford) and I stumbled on the seven lakes state park and was wondering if A. it was open to waterfowl hunting? and B. has anyone been there and done any good?


----------



## bigfishcatcher3 (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes you can waterfowl hunt in Seven Lakes but I have never been there.


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

Went there Sunday. Was 6 other groups on the lake. We never fired a shot. Others had some shots... Everything was high flyin...


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

daddyduck said:


> Went there Sunday. Was 6 other groups on the lake. We never fired a shot. Others had some shots... Everything was high flyin...[/QUOTE


----------



## greenhose (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm also from Oxford. The problem there in Seven Lakes as well as all other local game areas, is if there's water, someone will always be there and there will be skybustin. We hunted a popular large pond in Hadley Rec opening day PM. A pack of idiots had the other side and was shooting at everything they could see, not to mention constantly calling which didn't even resemble a duck. Would've had a decent woody hunt had they even shut up for 15 minutes.


----------



## Thorzep (Nov 19, 2009)

Green. That exact this happened to me and a buddy sunday after middle opener. Nonstop kazoo and 75 yd + shots the norm........ was a bummer


----------

